# R34 GTR spec 1, 2 and 3????



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Right guys can somebody please clarify if there are different types of spec's in the R34 GTR's? Just like the spec 1,2 and 3 in the R33's?

The reason why I ask is I've noticed some R34's have an awsome leather interior and others have a cloth finnish, so was wondering if this was due to different specifications?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

not spec 1/2/3

but different models as in 

R34 gtr
R34 GTR Vspec
R34 GTR VspecII
R34 GTR Mspec
R34 GTR Nur
R34 GTR STune
R34 GTR ZTune

etc. Each model has different options. For instance the Mspes is a comfort car with full leather etc and softer suspenstion

The VspecII has a carbon bonnet and the rear wiper removed

The Ztune is all singing and dancing with a 2.8 engine and over 500bhp as standard. Will also cost you around £150 grand if you can find one for sale


----------



## tranq (May 31, 2009)

Nissan Skyline GT-R - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

all specs here :

grey interior till August 2000
black interior from August 2000
UK spec 80 cars Connolly leather
M spec Nur - leather interior
Nur Modells - different stichting, black interior.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

my previous 34 was a Nov 2000, so had the black interior

personally i think it looks alot nicer


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

o and to confuse things even more. You had factory options also. So you could ask for air bag seats or leather interior in any model or even heated seats.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

heated seats? didn't know that.
but yeah dude as above really,quite a few options were avaliable


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

JapFreak786 said:


> heated seats? didn't know that.
> but yeah dude as above really,quite a few options were avaliable


Yep, not that anyone took that option. I have seen 1 R34 GTR with them tho.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

matty32 said:


> my previous 34 was a Nov 2000, so had the black interior
> 
> personally i think it looks alot nicer


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

matty32 said:


>


Cheers for the pics mate


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

mattysupra said:


> not spec 1/2/3
> 
> but different models as in
> 
> ...



Cheers for the info mate . Its just that when I saw jag's old R34 GTR I'm sure it was 1999 model, it had awsume leather seats, with real nice stitching, was just wondering if this interior had a name? As opposes to the cloth interior?

And matty32 have to agree black cloth looks better than grey!!


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Sat, my bayside blue 34 was a 2000 mate. I'm pretty sure it had the leather as a factory option but it was very rare


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

GTR R34 V-Spec 2 nur R1 (very rare) next down from z-tune .£60k in japan .
Only 1 in u.k (gold cackle finish engine ) 


Plus r-tune also


NISMO Omori Factory: The R-Tune A Class?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

bobwoolmer said:


> GTR R34 V-Spec 2 nur R1 (very rare) next down from z-tune .£60k in japan .
> Only 1 in u.k (gold cackle finish engine )
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooo, it mentions my car on that link too 'S1' However mine has a 2.8 also :nervous:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

UK cars had leather thats why


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

gillsl500 said:


> Cheers for the info mate . Its just that when I saw jag's old R34 GTR I'm sure it was 1999 model, it had awsume leather seats, with real nice stitching, was just wondering if this interior had a name? As opposes to the cloth interior?
> 
> And matty32 have to agree black cloth looks better than grey!!


Ye, i had a good look at Jags trim and it was defo factory trimmed. You could argue that the trim was out of a UK car but the UK cars did not have blue stitching like jags car did. 

So goes back to the factory extras. 

Was a nice trim tho!


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

matty32 said:


> UK cars had leather thats why



Jags was import mate, and a none Vspec also.

o and the piping was blue also, not red as the uk trim


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Yeah cheers guys, I've been looking at R34's for sale in japan and even there these leather seats appear to be pretty rare!!

Hopefully will be in a position to get one next year and will start looking in May? If any body knows any one selling one around that time give me a shout fellas? Cheers


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Got some pics...these are the seats I'm on about guys...


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

i dont think they are original. Very nice tho.


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

mattysupra said:


> i dont think they are original. Very nice tho.


Have to say that I've seen about 5 R34's with this type of interior? Anyways just hope that I can find one, if not, then oh well think il be happy just having an R34 GTR anyways 

P.s I've heard your R34's mint mate...your not thinking of selling are you?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Il look at my options book when home


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

gillsl500 said:


> Have to say that I've seen about 5 R34's with this type of interior? Anyways just hope that I can find one, if not, then oh well think il be happy just having an R34 GTR anyways
> 
> P.s I've heard your R34's mint mate...your not thinking of selling are you?


Ye its up for sale. Not advertised yet but have two offers on it from 2 dealers on here. Not offering what i want for it tho and it will annoy me to see it come up for sale for a extra 10k ! 

Im in no need to sell so if some one offers me the right money i will sell it. If not im happy to keep it. 

Pm me if your interested.


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

mattysupra said:


> Ye its up for sale. Not advertised yet but have two offers on it from 2 dealers on here. Not offering what i want for it tho and it will annoy me to see it come up for sale for a extra 10k !
> 
> Im in no need to sell so if some one offers me the right money i will sell it. If not im happy to keep it.
> 
> Pm me if your interested.



No way dude...seriously? Yeah japfreak has mentioned how nice yours is. What sort of condition is it in mate, spec, milage etc? Oh and how much you looking for?


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Using the thread.

Do you guys say V-Spec_Two_ and V-Spec_One_ or do you say V-Spec _First_
and V-Spec _Second_?

Nice interior photos matty!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

You say..

Vspec
Vspec_Two_

You don't say Vspec first or second! LOL..


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Kadir said:


> You say..
> 
> Vspec
> Vspec_Two_
> ...


Thought so, Ive just heard V-Spec "Second" a couple of times.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

gillsl500 said:


> Got some pics...these are the seats I'm on about guys...


M Spec seats, but I've also seen them on Nurs.


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

If you upgrade the seats & interior trim - go with Robsons


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Robson looks great but you have to be in Japan right? or it`ll be too expensive? i`d love to have a Robson interior.

Little of topic :chuckle:


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

.::TopSky::. said:


> Robson looks great but you have to be in Japan right? or it`ll be too expensive? i`d love to have a Robson interior.
> 
> Little of topic :chuckle:


nope - I was in first batch that Virdee organised in UK


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

we can have (and have done) the seats retrimed via Robson

agree with Duka, once you sit in a full Robson interior you wont look back


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

matty32 said:


> we can have (and have done) the seats retrimed via Robson
> 
> agree with Duka, once you sit in a full Robson interior you wont look back


How are the prices? Do they only do seats?

More information please!

Thanks Matty!


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

matty32 said:


> we can have (and have done) the seats retrimed via Robson
> 
> agree with Duka, once you sit in a full Robson interior you wont look back


Yes matty32 what would the prices be? Are Robson due to come over to the UK again? Cheers budd


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Think last time Robson come over it was £2200 for a re-trim,they are amazing though and I'd love to get them to do something to mine


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

JapFreak786 said:


> Think last time Robson come over it was £2200 for a re-trim,they are amazing though and I'd love to get them to do something to mine


2200 GBP for seat re-trim?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

yep I'm pretty sure that's how much it was... 
The job does look amazing,and Robson themselves came over here and did it on the car's. Expensive yes,but then again everything from a certain place tends to be expensive... 
A lot of Skyline/GTR owner's don't seem to mind paying for things which are stupidly overpriced..


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

JapFreak786 said:


> A lot of Skyline/GTR owner's don't seem to mind paying for things which are stupidly overpriced..


Lol...preach Emil!! Tell me about it...but matty32 could you verify the £2200 for the re trim mate?

Also is there anyone in the uk (surly has to be) that can match the craftsman ship that of Robson?

Cheers


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

gillsl500 said:


> Lol...preach Emil!! Tell me about it...but matty32 could you verify the £2200 for the re trim mate?
> 
> Also is there anyone in the uk (surly has to be) that can match the craftsman ship that of Robson?
> 
> Cheers


Of course there is dude, there's lots of competent trimmers here in the UK that can do an amazing job, I think there's a site sponsor called edge automotive and his work looks quality


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

JapFreak786 said:


> yep I'm pretty sure that's how much it was...
> The job does look amazing,and Robson themselves came over here and did it on the car's. Expensive yes,but then again everything from a certain place tends to be expensive...
> A lot of Skyline/GTR owner's don't seem to mind paying for things which are stupidly overpriced..


Was it only the seats?

Good price anyway.


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Jags said:


> Of course there is dude, there's lots of competent trimmers here in the UK that can do an amazing job, I think there's a site sponsor called edge automotive and his work looks quality



Cheers Jags...il check it out dude...after seeing your's mate I just fell in love!! And to be fair couldn't see my self parting with £25k and not having an awsume interior like yours did mate!! Hope your well dude?


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Yo Jags what hhe frigg mate!! Edge automotive look the business mate ...just sent them an email requesting a quote, il post up what they say? I've asked for somthing like this....









Nice indeed


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

My R34 seats have this extra bit on the side, why?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

R32 Combat said:


> My R34 seats have this extra bit on the side, why?



Those are airbag's  - Leon's Yellow R34 (EP Racing) also has them


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

gillsl500, do you mean "Edge interiors"?

I`ve sent them an E-Mail requesting a qoute, no response yet. I sent the mail two weeks ago.


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

JapFreak786 said:


> Those are airbag's  - Leon's Yellow R34 (EP Racing) also has them


No way is that what they are! Everyday learn somthing new


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

.::TopSky::. said:


> gillsl500, do you mean "Edge interiors"?
> 
> I`ve sent them an E-Mail requesting a qoute, no response yet. I sent the mail two weeks ago.


Hey dude if you type edge automotive into google you'l find them? Actually mate here's their link!

Contact us | EDGE Automotive


----------



## Steveline (Oct 6, 2010)

Bear with him lads, i think he's been quite busy finishing off my re-trim!

He is a trader on here and im sure if you do a search "edge" youll find more info, Edge is a small independent business, so without the overheads of somewhere like Robinson's, but this also means he can only do so much at a time, theres only 24 hours in a day, and i suspect he's now in demand! if you just want some rough figures just pick up the phone and call him, he can tell you how much seats are, etc. straight away, instead of wasting time over the formalities of sending email quotations! And if you have special requirements then you can work all these in to the deal!


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

^^ wow...now that looks like some serious work dude!! Very nice...I've already contacted him and waiting to hear, if not i'l defonatley be giving him a call?? Cheers for the pics mate


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Right guys and gals...could any body please post some
Pics up of the following. All of the R34 GTR:-

- rear seats
- rear door cards
- front door card
- centre console (arm rest etc)

If you could that would be brill  just trying to get a few quotes and they require pictures of the above. Tried to google but nothing really comes up apart from the dash and front seats.

Many many thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for posting that Steve, You beat me to it! 

.::TopSky::. - Replied mate, apologies for the delay.

Steve


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for posting that Steve, You beat me to it!
> 
> .::TopSky::. - Replied mate, apologies for the delay.
> 
> Steve


Hey there Steve, just emailed you mate!! Have you got any more pics of the R34 GTR interior you working on? Quite like to see the front seats with a frontal view? 

Cheers buddy


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

what a fantastic interior there!


----------

